# Your height and weight?



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

Girls hate doing this, but I find it interesting, especially since I'm a tall freak. haha.

6'7", 200 pounds...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nice username. i am seeing radiohead tomorrow, i've very excited. 


5'2"
97 lb


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6'0"
185 lbs


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't wanna post my current weight because it would makes me sound fat...but I'm pregnant. On average I used to be about 120 lbs. though, and 5'4"


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> nice username. i am seeing radiohead tomorrow, i've very excited.


Awesome! I love their new album. Enjoy it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

5'5" and somewhere around 135lbs.. the scale here is a bit broken.


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

5'10"
155 lbs


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

damn, i don't know what any of those mean..we use the metric system in aus! well, this won't mean much to you but, im about 165cm and 57 kilos.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

6'6''
255-260 lbs

I'm so fat :sigh


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

frenchie said:


> damn, i don't know what any of those mean..we use the metric system in aus! well, this won't mean much to you but, im about 165cm and 57 kilos.


I knew that I'm slightly over 2 meters tall, if that helps.


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

frenchie said:


> damn, i don't know what any of those mean..we use the metric system in aus! well, this won't mean much to you but, im about 165cm and 57 kilos.


That converts to 5'4" and 125 lbs


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

5'3"
47 kg (never did quite work out the metric system for weight).


----------



## ShyGuyy420 (Jun 5, 2008)

glennz20 said:


> 47 kg (never did quite work out the metric system for weight).


Thats 104 lbs

...yeah im bored and have nothing better to do


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

5'1.5" and 118 lbs, but I have D cups and that accounts for roughly 20 lbs. Excuse me while I do jazzercise and squat thrusts for the next 10 hours.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Drella said:


> 5'1.5" and 118 lbs, but I have D cups and that accounts for roughly 20 lbs.


 :lol I know how you feel! WHY anyone would ever want to get breast implants is a mystery to me!!!! I guess they do have the advantage of 'staying up' on their own... No over-the-shoulder-boulder-holders for them!

Oh, I'm 5'5" and @ 140 total. Knock off @ 15-20lbs for my knockers...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

5'8"
58 Kg (about 130 pounds)

And I like my matching stats, especially because it has been constant for about 4 years now!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Elpis said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > 5'1.5" and 118 lbs, but I have D cups and that accounts for roughly 20 lbs.
> ...


A blessing and a curse, my friend, a blessing and a curse.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

6'2"
200lbs


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

6' 195 lbs


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6'1" 165


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6'1" 275ibs but bf% 38


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

5'10, 200lbs. i think my bf is stuck at a chunky 15%.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

5'2" 120 lbs.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

6'2" @ 185 lbs

or 

190 cm @ 83.9 kilos


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

5'6"-5'7", 100-105 lbs.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

5'5" and a half. 145-150 Lbs.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

5'11 140


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

5'7" 144lbs


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

5'10"
170 lbs.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

5'11", 150-something. I've probably gained weight from being on crutches.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

5' 8" 140 pounds give or take.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

6' 1", 165 lbs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6'3" 195 (Athletic off-Paxil), 220 on it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man a lot of you are tall.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5'10 and 140 lbs.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

almost 5'9", 128lbs.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

6'1" 200lbs :sigh


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Bezoomny and Bumble Bee, you are both tall women. I like tall women.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

6'2", around 150lbs


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am 188cm and around 85kg.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

5'5"
151.4 lbs.
Bs


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

BeNice said:


> Bezoomny and Bumble Bee, you are both tall women. I like tall women.


I do too. Seriously, I've been attracted to nearly every woman over 6'0" i've ever met.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

5'8" 220lbs -- All muscle (with a little sugar coating)


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

5'3"ish, somewhere between 110 and 115 pounds


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

5'11" 190-195 lbs.

My weight fluctuates weekly based on my diet and workout routines.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm 168 cm, which is about 5 foot 6.
And I'm overweight!! -unfortunately I am 74 kilos!which is 163 pounds! ... :blush :sigh ...but I'm trying to lose it! I've put heaps of weight on the last year or two.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:eek People taller than me weigh less -even the men!! ops :um :rain 

...o.k. I'm going to do my exercise bike whilst watching the Olympics! :um


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> 5'10 and 140 lbs.


You're a cutie. If that is you in the picture, I mean...haha.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

5'10 and 143 lbs, I've lost some weight since I started taking prozac like 10-12 lbs.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

5'1"
103 lbs


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

5' 11" 
about 195 lbs

I need to lose at least a stone I think. I feel way too heavy at the moment.


----------



## homebody117 (Mar 31, 2008)

6'2" and 175 pounds or so.


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

5'8 189

I've lost 15 since summer began and I'm still counting

I'll be posting the rest of my weight loss here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

6'6"

666 lbs


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

5'8"
155


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Almost 5' tall and 106lbs


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

Between 5'7 and 5'8....and 130 lbs. yeah, sad ain't it. Dropped 10 past few weeks from inactivity.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

Short
Fat


----------



## Sclorch (Aug 6, 2008)

6'0 210 pounds, I've gained 70 pounds in one year


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Sclorch said:


> 6'0 210 pounds, I've gained 70 pounds in one year


Wow. Was that intentional?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn. I'm a freakin' midget. 

5'3 and 125-130 lbs (I know, I know, need to lose some weight, but alot of it is in my chest!).


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> 6'6"
> 
> 666 lbs


lol...

My height is around 5'7". I really dunno my weight though. If I had to guess, I'd say 140-145lbs. I'm smaller than most guys I guess.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5'9" 255 lbs. :sigh


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am 5"6 and 150-155 lbs that seems healthy due to the Body Mass Index, but I would like to put on some more weight.... the only workout I have been getting lately is from work


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

6'6 210. 215 on a good day. D:


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

5'3", 100 lbs.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a fatty and a midget.

5'7", 140lbs


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

5'8

143 lbs.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

5'10ish, 55-60kg


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

5'5" and 128-130 lbs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...**** I need to lose weight!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

RubyTuesday said:


> :eek People taller than me weigh less -even the men!! ops :um :rain
> 
> ...o.k. I'm going to do my exercise bike whilst watching the Olympics! :um


I'm shorter than you and weigh the same, and I don't think I'm fat. I think I look good all curvy and sexy :yes

Women shouldn't strive to look like models and actresses. They're all skin and bones and I'm pretty sure men don't want to feel like they're hugging a skeleton :no uke


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > :eek People taller than me weigh less -even the men!! ops :um :rain
> ...


...Thanks Becky :squeeze 

I figure, though, that I could benefit from losing about 10 kilos. _that'd be ok for me. -Where I was at about 2 or 3 years ago. -Chubby, but o.k.!

I lost 5 kilos midway of last year, than in the space of a few weeks -put all of that back on! :wtf :con :eyes

...I remember the days when 60 kilos seemed like A LOT. Or when, over 65 made me feel fat!

-Oh, for _those_ days!!!!! :eyes :con :stu


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Faded Lines said:


> I'm a fatty and a midget.
> 
> 5'7", 140lbs


How is that fat...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Toscy said:


> 6'1" 200lbs :sigh


That's weird, I'm 182lbs now. I must've calculated it wrong. Although I've only been eating once a day recently due to lack of appetite. :stu


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > 6'1" 200lbs :sigh
> ...


Time to toke up dood.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> [quote="Faded Lines":36f7e7xz]I'm a fatty and a midget.
> 
> 5'7", 140lbs


How is that fat...[/quote:36f7e7xz]

That's not fat at all...not even close. You are in the normal range. I'm 5 foot 8 and about 155 and I even think I could stand to gain a few more pounds.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

OMG.........I knew I was fat, but reading how much some of you don't weigh and you think you need to lose weight.......Only in my dreams!
I would rather give my age and social security number then my weight right now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Faded Lines said:


> I'm a fatty and a midget.
> 
> 5'7", 140lbs


How is that fat?? :con


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh and I weigh 424 pounds but with my height of 9 feet 5 inches, I think I could even gain a few more.... :b

Actually I am 5'7 and while I wont give an exact number, I think I could stand to lose a bit. But, like Becky, I would rather have some curves on my body and be able to eat than starve myself into being a skeleton. I think lots of men like curves on a woman, at least in my experience.


----------



## Crazy Eight (Aug 25, 2008)

5'11 & 202 lbs.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

6'3" and around 185 lbs

...or somewhere like 6'5 / 6'6 if I were professional athlete


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

5'9 160 lbs


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

5'6 120 lbs. I used to weigh less but I gained some because I was looking kind of silly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

5'5", 132lbs (last I checked, which was months ago, but I rarely ever deviate from a weight without a ton of effort)

My emphasis now though isn't on weight, but on modest improvement of body fat percentage.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

If I've converted it right which I'm not sure about since I'm not used to the foot/inch & pound system because we use Kg and Cm in Sweden.
Anyway, according to what I found out I'm about 5' 7" tall and I weight about 155lbs. I don't know if that makes me overweight or something. Maybe not, but I see myself as a big lady anyway, but mainly because I take the large sizes in clothes. ops


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

5'8
125lbs
18 years
Male

I hate being this weight and height, not that 5'8 is short, other boys my age are usually taller, its one of the main reasons of my anxiety.

ops ops :cry :sigh


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

5'2, 115 pounds and losing... I lost over 40 pounds so far! All by myself too! :yes :boogie


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

5ft9 127lbs


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Height is about 6 feet. Approaching 180. (need to lay off the taco bell).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

orpheus said:


> Height is about 6 feet. Approaching 180. (need to lay off the taco bell).


 :spank :spank :spank

A good Hispanic gentleman such as yourself living in Cali should be able to find better Mexican fare than freakin' TACO BELL!!! Shame on you, Orpheus!!!   :kiss


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

6'1" or so. 140 pounds.

im a skinny


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

5'8, 5'9"ish. 200lbs. You wouldn't think so if you saw me though.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Penny said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Height is about 6 feet. Approaching 180. (need to lay off the taco bell).
> ...


I live off a road called Cabrillo. Even the white guys laugh at me when I mispronounce it "cah-brill-lo." When latinos ask me if I like Mexican food, and I always answer, "Of course! Taco Bell makes killer burritos!"
The reactions are priceless.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

orpheus said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


Totally off topic, but I totally agree, TACO BELL! I never understood your fondness of TB;-) Como puede usted comer esa basura? 
:mushy


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Bon said:


> Totally off topic, but I totally agree, TACO BELL! I never understood your fondness of TB;-) Como puede usted comer esa basura?
> :mushy


Taco Bell - I never tire of it. But really, I need to lay off.

And what's the gibberish at the end? You know, white people have tried spanish on me, to practice. How embarrasing for both sides.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm 5'7" and 140lbs (want to get up to 160lbs)

170cm and 63.5KG.

Here is a handy link for conversion:

http://curezone.com/conversions.asp


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 5 ft 5 and 125 pounds. Hopefully I get taller in college.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

5'5" 128lbs....wish I could get to 125lbs..oh well I'll have a slice of pizza and think it over hehe..


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Celestite said:


> 5' ewww, I'm the shortest one on SAS.
> God, what I would give to have 10 more inches.


Are you male or female?


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Celestite said:


> I'm a girl but that's still bad.
> I want one those intimidating high fashion runway bods.


Being 4 inches shorter than average for a guy (5'5.5") is way worse than being 4 inches shorter than average for a girl. Anyway, just wear high heals.

-Solitario-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

asdg


----------



## stardog99 (Mar 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am around 5'5-5'6 and weight 105 lb.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

orpheus said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > Totally off topic, but I totally agree, TACO BELL! I never understood your fondness of TB;-) Como puede usted comer esa basura?
> ...


Stick a taco in it!!! oke


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> 5'5", 132lbs (last I checked, which was months ago, but I rarely ever deviate from a weight without a ton of effort)
> 
> My emphasis now though isn't on weight, but on modest improvement of body fat percentage.


OK, I finally weighed myself after many months.

132.4 (as expected)

I'm not sure why I can remain "stuck" at a particular weight so well, but I don't ever eat to feeling "full." I feel like I am extremely in touch with my metabolism and fuel efficiency in regards to what I need to maintain.

As far as the short guys thing goes, we could always pull a Dog The Bounty Hunter move and wear boots with HUGE heels (several inches). :lol

And as far as money goes, it's fun to accumulate a lot and then withhold it from gold digger biotches! :yes


----------



## Tee23 (Sep 3, 2008)

im 5'6 and wayy too fat to even embarrass my self like that. and no this is not a skinny or chubby girl saying "im tooo fat!!" this is a true fat asss girl.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Fat bottomed girls, you make the rockin' world go round. 

I don't believe anyone here would judge you negatively based on your weight.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

5'9", 165 lbs. Pretty average and boring in that regard.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Height is about 6 feet. Approaching 180. (need to lay off the taco bell).
> ...


The guy not only sounds white on the phone, he eats white too! :lol

I'm German, so does that mean I should think beer tastes good at room temperature?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


Is there another way to drink it? I used to order two at a time so one would have time to sit;-) Not room temp but not too cold either.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

5'9'' and 64 kg. But my father is 6'2''. lol, maybe because of my filipino genes.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6 2" 

185lbs.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

5 6"

126lbs


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

5' 11" 180

Amazingly enough, I don't do anything but sit on my ***. I've gained maybe 30 pounds since I was 15. I eat what I want. I just don't gain much weight.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

5'9"
127lbs


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

5'5 and 120 lbs of Hello22!!!

hmm i always thought i was taller than that........ anyhu im okay with my physique, i might have gained a few pounds since my secondary school days, but i think i was a bit on the too skinny side anyway. 
I eat fastfood, but i try to balance it out by eating good food too. Metabolism is fast so eating takeaways doesnt affect my weight.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

5'8 and 124 lbs


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

6'1" and about 130lb
i think!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Could have sworn I posted in this thread already...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

5'1 and 90-something.

I'm a total ninja, though. I'll kick your a**.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

5'9" and 63kg (138 lbs)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5'11" and 154lbs

My bones are heavy. :um


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

6'1'' 195 lbs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5' 10" 1/2 200lbs


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

5'11" 150lbs I'm getting fat-I need to hit the gym.


----------



## btryan (Jun 3, 2011)

168 cm, 55.5 kg 

Okay, that's 5'6'' 122lbs for you who can't read SI units.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> 5'11" and 154lbs
> 
> My bones are heavy. :um


Actually you're underweight.

5'4" 172, 28% body fat (little overweight; 25 is considered okay)

Goal is 150, at which point I'll be 19% body fat, which is low average for a woman.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6'1" 148lbs


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

6'0" 179lbs


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I am 6' and 150lbs. 1.8 Meters and 68kg. I'm so oddly shaped


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

6'2" 225lbs brawny from the workouts and martial arts training tho I'm sure I have about 30 pounds of hair on my head or so my family jokes


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

6'2 180


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

5'4
110lbs


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

5"11 238


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

5'8" 130-135lbs, it fluctuates.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to go to boot camp and get rid of my fat. :um *pats fat reassuringly*


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

6'0"
195-200 lbs..not positive of my exact weight


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

6'5" 

140-150 lbs.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

6' 180lbs


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

5'1 119


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6'3" 210


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

6'1" 175


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

5 ft 92 lbs.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

5'3"/5'4" and about 106lbs. It fluctuates a bit though.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

5'3 & 85lbs


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

6'0 175


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> 5'3 & 85lbs


V, you weigh the same as the average wolf.

Too cute!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

5'1 
115 lbs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4'11 and last time I weighed myself I was 95 lbs.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

5'3 8 stone


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

6'1 195


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Height: 5' 5".
Weight: The last time I was weighed I was at 110lbs. I wish I weighed more. Sometimes I'm as low as 100lbs. If I could just get up to 120lbs, man, oh man...would that be a miracle....


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

5' 8", 225 and dropping. Was 250 in december.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

5'10 1/2
162 lbs


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

5'1, 80lbs


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Three years ago I posted in this thread that I weighed 255-260 lbs. Now I weigh 290. :sigh:rain


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

5'5 and 114 lbs. Just weighed myself today even.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

5'3, 120 lbs


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

5'10 256lbs


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

5'8" 125lbs


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

weighed in at 182.6 today at 6'2


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

6 ft, 174lbs, hehe, i usually use metric


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

5'8" and about 125 lbs.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

5'8" and about 184 lbs(weight myself last Friday in the locker room at work)

I've been around 170 the previous 6 years(2004-'10) and between 18-22, I was 150-160. 

So I've been gaining 10-20 lbs every 5 years, I could reach 200 lbs by the time I'm 35. :b


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> 5"4
> 170 lbs.


We're the same height and weight. Out of curiosity what size do you wear? You can PM me.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

six one, one hundred ninety pounds.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

5'4", weight fluctuates regularly from 94 to 97 pounds


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

5'4"...123 lbs


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5'11" 180lbs


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

5'3.5 - 120 before baby, 160 at end of pregnancy, now about 135, i got lucky and most of my baby fat just melted away in less then 2 months


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

over 9000


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

5'8" - 140 lbs.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

5'8" - 160lbs w/ a body fat percentage of 10.3%. Feels good and that's down from 12.3% 5 months ago when I weighed the same.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6'5 and about 160ish.


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

5'1, 95Lbs


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

5'2" and 95 lbs.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

BPA free said:


> Im 11 feet tall and 400 lbs
> I'm wearing jeans and a T-shirt
> I enjoy romantic walks along the beach during sunset
> I have D cups
> I'm very bored and am looking for a man and/or woman to have coffee with


Your BMI is dangerously low,might want to think about packing on some muscle...


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

BPA free said:


> Im 11 feet tall and 400 lbs
> I'm wearing jeans and a T-shirt
> I enjoy romantic walks along the beach during sunset
> I have D cups
> I'm very bored and am looking for a man and/or woman to have coffee with


Goddamn Rubeus Hagrid's got nothing on your vertically non-challenged self. You don't happen to have a manly lumberjack beard and saucy accent perchance? I think you do&#8230; /fans self


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

5"10 and a half. 128 pounds. Really is quite a shock to see girls at a similar height weigh more. 

:afr


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

5'11 178


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

6'0 182...trying to lose 15 pounds


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

5'11" and 172, 8% fatness. Man I'm bored...


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

5''8 and 132


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

5'10"
160 lb


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

5'5.5

8 stone 2 lbs. (114 lbs apparently)


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

5' 5", 130 lbs. 
Kinda sucks.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

5'7" about 145 lbs


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

5'9" 190lbs.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

180cm/85kg

Cba to convert, it is late.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

5'4", 107 lbs.


----------



## Steez (Oct 7, 2011)

5'10"
125 lbs.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

5'5" 127


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

6'2'', 150 lbs.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

5'2'' and 117 lbs


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

5'7", and [proportionately] the fattest person in this thread. Possibly even the site, but I'm not about to go ask around. Heh.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

5'0", 103-105 lbs usually.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

6'4", *1 ton* x 1/8..

~makes a sandwich for all you light weights


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

5ft4in
113 lbs
*sigh*


----------



## idksureiguessso (Oct 13, 2011)

5'8'' 160... cant lose or gain more than 5lbs for almost the past 10 years.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

98kg
174 cm

Need to lose weight eh.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

5'5 and 185. I'm actually okay with it though, stopped caring a loonngg time ago


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

5'11" and around 190lbs last I checked.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

6'2" and about 10st, quite skinny.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

5'5'', 110 lb.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

update: 6'2, 180lbs/81 kg.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

1.74m and 73kg. 

Gotta lose ~8kg soon but I'll probably lose them anyways because it's the ice hockey season now and I have practice 4 times a week.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

6'4", 230lbs


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

5'8'' and about 140 lbs, with a metabolism that causes me to lose a pound every time I walk round the block :blank Not to mention I have arms like a girl :haha Must hit the gym sometime. Shame I can't be four inches taller!


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

6'0 180


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

5'4" 62 kgs. Definitely not the biggest fella around


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

5'6" and 135lbs. Ever since I started exercising regularly I've gained weight in muscle. It freaked me out the first time I realized what was happening - but now I'm like "whatever." :boogie


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10 around 210


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

5'11, 165


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5' 11.5" - 167 lbs.


----------

